# My Hydroponic system aquarium plants



## ValarMorghulis (7 Jan 2016)




----------



## Nelson (7 Jan 2016)

Excellent .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2016)

Hi ValarMorghulis, Nice Set up


----------



## ThorSten (7 Jan 2016)

Nice farm....

Greets, Thorsten


----------



## ValarMorghulis (7 Jan 2016)

Thanks all


----------



## Mick.Dk (7 Jan 2016)

De-ja-vu.......hmmmm.........reminds me of something.............. .......big business could be made, this way.........

Sorry, no offense ment.....looks very good Valar


----------



## ValarMorghulis (7 Jan 2016)

Mick.Dk said:


> De-ja-vu.......hmmmm.........reminds me of something.............. .......big business could be made, this way.........
> 
> Sorry, no offense ment.....looks very good Valar




Thanks  have 54watt(slyvania - grolüx t8) and 54watt 10.000kelvin t8 light this good or bad ? 
is it enough ??


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2016)

ValarMorghulis said:


> Thanks  have 54watt(slyvania - grolüx t8) and 54watt 10.000kelvin t8 light this good or bad ?
> is it enough ??



I would say the lights are fine looking at the growth of your plants 

 I have a set up like yours only no water as I grow Wabi-Kusa in there. I use two 30w 6500k LED garden flood lights over the top of a 90 cm long tank plants grow well with just mist spraying twice a day 

Its a great way of growing on cuttings


----------



## ValarMorghulis (7 Jan 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> I would say the lights are fine looking at the growth of your plants
> 
> I have a set up like yours only no water as I grow Wabi-Kusa in there. I use two 30w 6500k LED garden flood lights over the top of a 90 cm long tank plants grow well with just mist spraying twice a day
> 
> Its a great way of growing on cuttings



Thank you bro !  you set up have a picture ?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2016)

Hi V, Yes  Link http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/starting-point-wabi-kusa.29387/page-16

Scroll down first couple of photos. This is an old photo I have new W-K in there now


----------



## ValarMorghulis (8 Jan 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi V, Yes  Link http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/starting-point-wabi-kusa.29387/page-16
> 
> Scroll down first couple of photos. This is an old photo I have new W-K in there now



Nice setup


----------



## zozo (8 Jan 2016)

ValarMorghulis said:


> Thanks  have 54watt(slyvania - grolüx t8) and 54watt 10.000kelvin t8 light this good or bad ?
> is it enough ??



There's a website called ScapeFu  They do articles and podcasts about aquascaping.. A regular guest is a German professional scaper called Jurijs. He explained in a podcast about light (i can't seem to find back cause i listened them all an lost track), that the higher K you go the more plants stay at the bottom and prevents them from growing up. Starting from 10.000k and higher.. His experience is that 6000 to 8500 K are the best colors to grow plants.

I gave it a try and added 2 units of 10.000K above my tank.. And have to confirm that i see stem plants growing slower to the surface than they did before. Tho they stay healthy.. Also have some emersed growth under it and this seem to do the same, growth is healty but grows slower upwards.

Seeing your emersed growth also looks gorgious and healthy..  Very nice...


----------



## ValarMorghulis (8 Jan 2016)

zozo said:


> There's a website called ScapeFu  They do articles and podcasts about aquascaping.. A regular guest is a German professional scaper called Jurijs. He explained in a podcast about light (i can't seem to find back cause i listened them all an lost track), that the higher K you go the more plants stay at the bottom and prevents them from growing up. Starting from 10.000k and higher.. His experience is that 6000 to 8500 K are the best colors to grow plants.
> 
> I gave it a try and added 2 units of 10.000K above my tank.. And have to confirm that i see stem plants growing slower to the surface than they did before. Tho they stay healthy.. Also have some emersed growth under it and this seem to do the same, growth is healty but grows slower upwards.
> 
> Seeing your emersed growth also looks gorgious and healthy..  Very nice...



Thank you zozo


----------



## ValarMorghulis (8 Jan 2016)




----------



## zozo (8 Jan 2016)

Have you ever tried to grow on Polyurethane Foam flakes?  .. Makes rooting easier for the plants, plant growth is highly encreased with that. It became a very popular grow medium in hydroponics. It also can be bought as mixture, rockwool flakes mixed with PU flakes, but only PU flakes do as well.. It has a better drainage and provides roots with more air. Lot of hydroponic farmers are saying goodby to the good old rockwool, coco fiber, perlite etc.. Because on PU flakes they grow far beter crops and its easier to clean and used again.  

http://scienceinhydroponics.com/2009/02/easy-seed-germination-with-polyurethane-foam.html

https://www.majestikmediums.com/index.php/products/majestik-grow-medium


----------



## ValarMorghulis (8 Jan 2016)

zozo said:


> Have you ever tried to grow on Polyurethane Foam flakes?  .. Makes rooting easier for the plants, plant growth is highly encreased with that. It became a very popular grow medium in hydroponics. It also can be bought as mixture, rockwool flakes mixed with PU flakes, but only PU flakes do as well.. It has a better drainage and provides roots with more air. Lot of hydroponic farmers are saying goodby to the good old rockwool, coco fiber, perlite etc.. Because on PU flakes they grow far beter crops and its easier to clean and used again.
> 
> http://scienceinhydroponics.com/2009/02/easy-seed-germination-with-polyurethane-foam.html
> 
> https://www.majestikmediums.com/index.php/products/majestik-grow-medium



Wow thats good thank you bro  i will


----------



## KarthikC (9 Jan 2016)

Amazing stuff. Truly inspiring  

Cheers, 

Karthik


----------



## ValarMorghulis (9 Jan 2016)

KarthikC said:


> Amazing stuff. Truly inspiring
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Karthik



Thank you karthik


----------



## ValarMorghulis (2 Feb 2016)

Update



 


 


 
Hemianthus cuba
So slowly


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Feb 2016)

Hi ValarMorghulis, Wow you have a farm  Wonderful growth


----------



## ValarMorghulis (2 Feb 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ValarMorghulis, Wow you have a farm  Wonderful growth


Thank you


----------



## Jink82 (4 Feb 2016)

Wow awesome. Could you post  more info and/ or pictures on the technical side if things? I'm also experimenting with emersed growing... But this is really three levels beyond that


----------



## ValarMorghulis (5 Feb 2016)

This hydroponic systems search in google  i have tds, ph meter 54watt grolux, and 54watt aquastar light... 12h and canna aqua a+b fertilize. Have 450 ppm water with fertilize, 3-4  times in day watering(spray) in aquarium and change fresh air...


----------



## sau (3 May 2016)

hey have started in plastic tray with aeration and covered with plastic will it work???


----------

